# PM's sent staying in Outbox?



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

Am I being really blonde...but every PM I send seems to be sitting in the Outbox folder? :? Got 5 sitting in there at the mo, not really sure why they haven't gone to the Sent Items folder?

Any ideas?

Cheers,
D.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

EnfieldTT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Am I being really blonde...but every PM I send seems to be sitting in the Outbox folder? :? Got 5 sitting in there at the mo, not really sure why they haven't gone to the Sent Items folder?
> 
> ...


PM's only go to the 'Sent Items' once they have been read by the recipient.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhh!! cheers km 8)


----------

